# DirecTivo Series Two!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This may be the straw that broke the camels back. If the DirecTivo series 2 is all that it's craked up to be, Dish will have a real hard time justifying the cost of the 721.

http://www.tivo.com/flash.asp?page=get_series2


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

That's not a DirecTivo--a satellite receiver/Tivo combo--it's a stand alone TV usable with any video source.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

even so, it most likely wouldn't cost $550 like the 721 is supposed to.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ryan _
> *That's not a DirecTivo--a satellite receiver/Tivo combo--it's a stand alone TV usable with any video source. *


True but isn't there supposed to be a series 2 DirecTivo available this summer or fall?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The Series 2 DirecTivo will be released in September, it will be hard to find at launch but easier around the holidays.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

Of course, that's just my personal prediction based on previous releases. All we know now for sure is 3rd Quarter.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

As far as I'm concerned the Standalone TiVo is as expensive as the 721.

721=$550.00
TiVo=400.00+$130.00 for 1 yr=$530.00
or TiVo + lifetime

When the DirecTiVo2 comes out this fall, I bet it carries a pretty nice price tag.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah, these guys aren't stupid. They price their products right at the spot where they maximize revenues...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

DirecTiVo2 should be cool. May seriously be worth looking at buying. Too bad you've got the money factor Of course, it's not nearly as bad as the 721


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Those DirecTivos have had a LOT of hype, but I haven't heard anything about any really new special features. What are some of them?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

That's a good question


----------

